# Hey from Idaho!



## 56Chevyguy (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey all...I'm a new guy here and just wanted to say hi. I've been doing American Kenpo for a couple of years and have a crazy mix of aikido, taekwondo, and boxing previously. Hope to talk to you later!
JB


----------



## Lisa (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome!  Happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!! Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## stickarts (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome 

Nice car


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 29, 2006)

Have fun!!


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome.  Make yourself at home.

Beer?


----------



## Kacey (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome - that's an interesting mix - please share!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 29, 2006)

*Welcome!*


----------



## kelly keltner (Mar 29, 2006)

welcome


----------



## still learning (Mar 30, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the fun here! ...Aloha


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hello.  Welcome.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## kenpo_disciple (Mar 30, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 30, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to the boards.  Who is your instructor I have a couple of friends in Idaho that teach AK.

V/R

Rick


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## 56Chevyguy (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Rick,
I am currently training with Mr. Clint Hughes. He was just promoted to 4th degree by Mr. Planas. Unfortunately (for me anyway), Mr. Hughes is moving back to Iowa soon and I will be looking for a place to train. I live near Boise and my understanding is that there are a couple of schools here that are under Mr. Sepulveda. There is another that I'm not sure about. Any recommendations? thanks!
JB



			
				Rick Wade said:
			
		

> Aloha and welcome to the boards. Who is your instructor I have a couple of friends in Idaho that teach AK.
> 
> V/R
> 
> Rick


----------



## Gemini (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT, JB!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting
Terry


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome and Enjoy 

~Tess


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Happy Posting!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 2, 2006)

welcome.  whereabouts in idaho?


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!  :wavey:  I take it you probably own a '56 Chevy.  Is it a truck?  I love cars--especially Mercury Cougars and Ford Mustangs.  I have picked up a new hobby:  customizing 1:18 scale diecast cars.

I look forward to more of your posts with your views on Kenpo.

- Ceicei


----------



## 56Chevyguy (Apr 2, 2006)

Hello,
I live near Boise



			
				bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> welcome. whereabouts in idaho?


----------



## 56Chevyguy (Apr 2, 2006)

Mine is a car. It has the original 265 small block V8 and currently has a problem...I think it needs a new oil pump. I like Mustangs too and am thinking about buying my stepfather's 2001 GT. Your new hobby sounds like fun. I used to be really into model cars and was learning how to use an airbrush to do the paint. See you online!



			
				Ceicei said:
			
		

> Welcome to MartialTalk! :wavey: I take it you probably own a '56 Chevy. Is it a truck? I love cars--especially Mercury Cougars and Ford Mustangs. I have picked up a new hobby: customizing 1:18 scale diecast cars.
> 
> I look forward to more of your posts with your views on Kenpo.
> 
> - Ceicei


----------



## tkd_jen (Apr 3, 2006)

Welcome, you sound like you may have a lot to offer with your background!


----------



## Henderson (Apr 3, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT! You're among friends.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Gentle Fist (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome to the board, have fun!


----------

